# Looking for someone who uses VSL sounds with Sibelius for questions



## Guy Bacos (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to learn to use Sib with VSL sounds but I'm still in the dark with assigning articulations. I know what it involves and read some instructions but can't seem to get it right. If you get by well with this I would appreciate being able to ask you a few questions. I'm working with VSL/Logic/Vienna ensemble/Sibelius on Mac OS X 10.5.6

Thanks,

Guy Bacos
http://www.guybacos.com/


----------



## musicpete (May 1, 2009)

Did you watch the tutorial video on the VSL website? I thought that was a little helpful: http://vsl.co.at/en/211/1343/1348/1594/1245.vsl


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 1, 2009)

Yes I did, thanks. What can I say? I'm still not getting it right.


----------

